# Glock VS XD Underwater?



## XD Sub-Compact

A friend of mine stated a Glock will shoot underwater.. Is this true and if so does the XD do this as well? Just wondering.


----------



## Pistolero

XD will perform similarly. There's no good reason to do so and the gun will likely not cycle properly for the follow-up shot but squeezing off one round underwater should work fine. I really don't like treating my piece that way, though...


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Me either, He is a glock guy tho and that was his one-up on me getting the XD instead of a glock. So, just so that I can out knowledge him this weekend. The glock will only fire once underwater? It's not like they are water proof or anything. It probably also depends on the rounds you have in right? Thanks guys.


----------



## Growler67

Let him demonstrate it first..............................stand WAY back when he does. If he's got the nards or other verifiable evidence to prove him claim. Otherwise it holds less cred than smack talk, it's just talk.

I wouldn't do it with any of mine, much less think of a scenario that I would ever consider HAVING to do so.............EVER. I can shoot my SiG's in an upright manner, can he shoot his Glocks without canting them 90 degrees?


----------



## kev74

If you decide to do it, post some before and after pictures. 

It will likely blow the gun up, or at least damage it significantly. Guns don't like to be fired with obstructed barrels, even if the only obstruction is water.


----------



## TOF

1911's will fire under water also. Saw it in TV several times. No bigee.

Now have him explain what practical purpose that fulfills.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

CRAP!! Look what I found...











And many more. I saw some beretta clips too but no XDs... Someone do it so I can boast back that it works. I thought it was total BS when I started this. I just got off the phone with him and he was all glocky-malocky about it shooting underwater. :smt022


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

TOF said:


> 1911's will fire under water also. Saw it in TV several times. No bigee.
> 
> Now have him explain what practical purpose that fulfills.


At this point it's for bragging rights. He likes to be the man with the best _stuff_. I told him I was getting a Glock "Stomper" friday. I told him not to hate on me... LOL! He was like, but does it shoot underwater???


----------



## kg333

DON'T DO IT. There's all sorts of horrible things that can go wrong. First, if there is any air left in the weapon when it's fired underwater, or if you try to fire a hollowpoint, you can count on an explosive failure. Second, if the shooter is submerged as well, the sound of the gun firing is far louder underwater, and can cause hearing damage.

The Glock FAQ has some info on it here.

KG


----------



## TOF

The proper put down for someone like that is to simply out shoot him with your XD. Then tell him he might as well throw his Glock Block in the river where it can swim out it's life in shame.

:smt1099


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Picking my XD9 up friday (morning i hope) and then my friend and I plus one more are going to hit the range. I believe they both are a little glocky so I will be curious to see how I fair against 2 shooters witha bit more experience than I. If I out do the 2 of them trust me, they will never live it down. Cant wait. I took the day off for this blessed occasion. Ill let you all know how I do. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

kg333 said:


> DON'T DO IT. There's all sorts of horrible things that can go wrong. First, if there is any air left in the weapon when it's fired underwater, or if you try to fire a hollowpoint, you can count on an explosive failure. Second, if the shooter is submerged as well, the sound of the gun firing is far louder underwater, and can cause hearing damage.
> 
> The Glock FAQ has some info on it here.
> 
> KG


Good info on there. Pretty much said there are 2 models that shoot submerged (the 17 and 26 i believe) and they need a little upgrading to do so. Plus a certain round.


----------



## C-Kicks

What a useless feature. Saying my gun can shoot underwater and yours cant is like saying my TV remote can work underwater. There is no valid reason for doing this.

The reason nobody has tried this with a springfield is obvios that springfield owners care far too much for their firearms to put them underwater to have a slight advantage over a glock.


----------



## 48dodge

Mythbusters shot several rounds of several different calibers INTO water (barrel was not in the water). Anyway, the rounds pretty much all disintegrated almost into dust. A more practical test I would think is dunking the gun in water, then taking it out and firing. Not something I plan on doing, though. Just get a squirt gun if you're worried about guns and water:mrgreen: You're going to love your XD


----------



## Todd

I think anyone who plans to have to shoot their gun underwater has seen one too many action movies.


----------



## ericridebike

Would come in handy for all those times when you're SCUBA diving with your CCW and you have to take out a shark, or maybe even a sea-monster. I'm pretty sure those situations happen all the time. LOL!


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

The Glock site said that that was one of the uses for underwater shooting... To kill sharks in some areas. LOL!! No sharks in this area sept pool sharks and I dont try to mess with hustlers nor would I shoot at any. Well maybe if they broke into my house I would put a 9 in their corner pocket. One more day and its on baby...


----------



## zhurdan

I imagine your ears would suffer a pretty severe compression wave if submerged while firing. Besides, there's probably less than .000000001% chance of ever needing to fire underwater, aside from the "my peepee is bigger than your" argument.


Zhur


----------



## Todd

XD Sub-Compact said:


> The Glock site said that that was one of the uses for underwater shooting... To kill sharks in some areas.


You got a link to that? I was just on the Glock site and can't find them referencing underwater shooting anywhere.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Here - http://www.glockfaq.com/generalinfo.htm#h2o

This was were I was reading all about this subject. It was posted a few back but this is a direct link. Not the ACTUAL Glock site but an FAQ.


----------



## Growler67

Tell him/them to keep it in theor pants. SO it CAN shoot underwater. Does it make it a safe practice to do so? No. Is there a bonefide reason for even attempting such? No, the velocity of the round would probably not be sufficient to kill any shark. Deter them from the cuncussive sound, very likely, but then again, you would emerge from the water deaf and with a possible permenant inner ear injury yourself. Not gonna get into the effective range of such an underwater discharge either, seriously.

The most expensive, over hyped, prettiest whatever doesn't make it "the best". How one BEST employs the object/tool/devive to it's maximum potential will determine whom among you is the best in that particular comparison. Case in point as an analogy: Spray and Pray is impressive. It puts a lot of rounds down range in a shot amount of time. Slower more deliberate discharging of a firearm will put more ON TARGET. Are you a StormTrooper or a Shooter. You decide. Penis Envy is for Dicks, really.


----------



## Todd

OK, that makes sense now. It's not the real site but just one of those "Ultimate Information" sites. I was finding it hard to behalves that Glock would set themselves up for that sort of liability by proclaiming their guns could work underwater.


----------



## tekhead1219

I disagree...if he is that confident, tell him your from Missouri and since it's called the "Show Me State"...well, you take it from there.:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

TOF said:


> 1911's will fire under water also. Saw it in TV several times. No bigee.
> 
> Now have him explain what practical purpose that fulfills.


Yup..Seen that too. Would never try it but it'll work. Thing is. The round wont go anywhere. Even high power rifles in the water the round don't go real far. That's a whole lot of pressure and resistance. I've heard that crap about Glocks for years. I always ask them if they want to be able to do that in case Aquaman decides to act up?

Really though, about any weapon has the ability to fore under water. I see no reason why other than the Aquaman rebellion but I guess he's been asking for it.

I personally like the XD trigger over a Glock. I just never got the unquestionable love for a Glock that some people have. I've owned a few. They are good guns. But Aquaman and me have an understanding. He don't beat me up for eating seafood and I wont shoot underwater.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

I am just hours away from picking up my precious. Can Friday morning get here already!! If that was not bad enough my boss was pushing me to CC at work.. He said it would be great to have a little more security in the work place. Thats like throwing gasoline on my already raging handgun fire... COUNTDOWN IS ON!!


----------



## K_M

I hate to dig up older threads, but I was just hoping for a follow up from the range...


----------



## Todd

K_M said:


> I hate to dig up older threads, but I was just hoping for a follow up from the range...


Why, man? Whhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Growler67

K_M said:


> I hate to dig up older threads, but I was just hoping for a follow up from the range...


:buttkick: Seriously


----------



## DevilsJohnson

What i miss?!?!!
Was it Aquaman?? I warned him..Where did I put that Glock?:smt082


----------



## Todd

The more I think about it and before some newbie gets a bright idea ....


----------

